

Servant – A Clojurescript library for using web workers - drchoc
http://marcopolo.io/2013/10/01/servant-cljs.html

======
rektide
There's Caitline.js (formerly Communist.js), which targets many of the same
problems that have been called out here. I'd be interested in seeing some
simple examples of it ported to Clojurescript, or examples of Servant ported
to Caitline and compared. [http://catilinejs.com/](http://catilinejs.com/)

~~~
marcopolo
Wow, this is really cool. I'll definitely try porting some examples over. I'm
pretty interested in seeing how they overcame the separate context for
functions.

------
Gonzih
Very impressive and lovely library. Good job!

